# My Seiko Pelagos



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Guyz

I love the Tudor Pelagos, I love modding Seiko, so I did it : a seikolagos or PelagoSeiko

- SKX007 case, brushed & bead blasted
- Yobokies sapphire & bezel insert
- Murphy bezel
- 7002 aftermarket dial
- Dagaz snowflake hands (painted in black)
- monster chapter ring
- leather strap home made

I'm in love again


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

While I don't care for the snowflake hands your use of the Monster chapter ring was pure genius & the end result is damn realistic!Enjoy!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

*whistle* I don't say this often, because I prefer Seiko watches stock, but that is one sharp mod. I agree that the chapter ring makes the watch. All the other features complement one another well. Love it!


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

PLEASE put it on isofrane...gotta see!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

nice
how is the lume on the 7002 dial


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Great work, that's hot!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

If that doesn't scratch the itch for a great snowflake mod and a pelagos mod nothing will! 
Great work!


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

That looks great! Love the use of the Monster chapter ring, makes it so much more than just a change of hands.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! That looks really really good. I can see more of these popping up in the future👍


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

top notch mod indeed! well done sir


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Beautifully done - love it!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

looks good, great job on the mods.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Fantastic work! Please tell me you can do this for customers. I'm really interested, let me know.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Great results. Gotta agree, the chapter ring detail puts it over the top, well done.
dP


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Congratulations on a great looking mod.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

thank you everybody


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

chriswalkerband said:


> PLEASE put it on isofrane...gotta see!


sorry I don't have isofrane


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

jdmfetish said:


> nice
> how is the lume on the 7002 dial


it's aftermarket lume ! 
I'll try to take a picture


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

This is likely to start a trend. Well done Nico!


----------



## Fastdriver (Mar 15, 2014)

Love the watch


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Great mod. Very creative.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice ! Creative ! Good mod work !


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

nicoGT said:


> it's aftermarket lume !
> I'll try to take a picture


I understand that , I appreciate it 
would like your opinion on its brightness and possibly its length in time of visibility in comparison to a standard skx Seiko dial lume

sorry for all the questions but I have been looking for skx173 dial and have not been able to find one , and could settle for a 7002 dial aftermarket if I could get some honest feedback from someone

thanks


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

jdmfetish said:


> I understand that , I appreciate it
> would like your opinion on its brightness and possibly its length in time of visibility in comparison to a standard skx Seiko dial lume
> 
> sorry for all the questions but I have been looking for skx173 dial and have not been able to find one , and could settle for a 7002 dial aftermarket if I could get some honest feedback from someone
> ...


in comparison to a SKX dial it's a crappy lume


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks for the honest answer 
appreciated


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

thank you everybody


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

jdmfetish said:


> thanks for the honest answer
> appreciated


you're welcome

I'll take a picture, you'll see ;-)


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Excellent looking watch. My feeble old brain seems to remember that it's possible to do a Black Bay mod with the 007 - is this correct?


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Astonishing build!


----------



## Topher1556 (Aug 22, 2007)

Impressive, congrats on a job very well done!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW!
Well done!

Seiko should learn from this... and do one JUST LIKE IT! (So a bum like me can just buy one.)


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Bravo Nico!

Great taste and fantasy.

May I ask you how you worked so sharply the monster's chapter ring?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

This one blew me away. Looks incredible!!!



sticky said:


> Excellent looking watch. My feeble old brain seems to remember that it's possible to do a Black Bay mod with the 007 - is this correct?


Yes, Dagaz sells the BB dial and hands for Seiko and Invicta.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks good for a modd.Great job


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

SWEET Homage. Job well done. Use of that monster chapter ring was genius!

The deep brushed finish on the case is nice too. Sandblasting it though might give a more "Ti" feel. 

Looks fantastic either way.


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

That looks awesome! Great job.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Absolutely brilliant! My very favorite feature is the pointed crown guards. Well done.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

That's one good looking mod, really like the chapter ring which adds detail and depth to the dial and i love snow flake hands..hmm need to look into this..but it's impossible to get the case blasted here in Singapore though.


----------



## sammy700 (Jan 31, 2014)

nicoGT said:


> Hi Guyz
> 
> I love the Tudor Pelagos, I love modding Seiko, so I did it : a seikolagos or PelagoSeiko
> 
> ...


GREAT MOD, YOU HAVE AN EYE FOR THE ARTS, I LIKE THE PELAGOS LOOK VERY MUCH.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Great mod!!

That would be perfect for a NE15B swap.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Stunning.

I'm also obsessed by the Pelagos after seeing it in the flesh. May I ask a few questions?

What bezel insert did you go for? I take it it's not matte ceramic like the Pelagos?
Where did you source the chapter ring? That's a real nice touch and emulates the depth of the Pelagos.
Any reason why you changed the crystal? Both she SKX and Tudor have flat crystals?

Thanks.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> *While I don't care for the snowflake hands* your use of the Monster chapter ring was pure genius & the end result is damn realistic!Enjoy!


What's wrong with them? Doesn't the Pelagos have the same?


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

LeeMorgan said:


> Bravo Nico!
> 
> Great taste and fantasy.
> 
> May I ask you how you worked so sharply the monster's chapter ring?


thank you
I just sanded, so that it becomes thinner
the other chapter ring is oem Seiko, from an old Seiko quartz for parts (I don't know the model sorry)
it's in steel, with a small groove, the monster chapter ring is placed in the groove


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

glad you like it


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

Ace McLoud said:


> Stunning.
> 
> I'm also obsessed by the Pelagos after seeing it in the flesh. May I ask a few questions?
> 
> ...


thank you
bezel insert from Yobokies : US$25 Each Photo by yobokies | Photobucket
n°3
the chapter ring comes from an old monster
the original hardlex was scratched, and I love this sapphire, very slightly domed

my goal was not to make a perfect copy, but a mod "in the spirit of" Pelagos ;-)


----------



## Stitches (Sep 8, 2012)

Such a great mod!


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

One of the most unique mods I've seen. Perfect, and the strap too! Nicely done.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

nicoGT said:


> thank you
> bezel insert from Yobokies : US$25 Each Photo by yobokies | Photobucket
> n°3
> the chapter ring comes from an old monster
> ...


Thanks for the replies, I'm considering this mod, it might be more exensive and trickier to source the parts than most, but the end result is fantastic.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

I like it so much i posted your mod on the mod thread.
Hope you dont mind.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> What's wrong with them? Doesn't the Pelagos have the same?


Some folks just don't like snowflake hands.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Nico,

This is without doubt one of the best SKX mods I've seen. That Monster chapter ring really makes this a fantastic looking mod !
Love it. Congratulations, and wear it in good health. I think you just provided some really great inspiration to a lot of Pelagos style lovers out there !
Enjoy it.

Regards,


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

what was done with the chapter ring to get it to look like that? it looks like it has the slots of a monster but the marks of a 007.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> what was done with the chapter ring to get it to look like that? it looks like it has the slots of a monster but the marks of a 007.


Probably masked the outer edge and painted the inner black to cover the stock markings.

Using my M8 by bashing him in the head with a brick... Thanks HTC


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

phlabrooy said:


> Nico,
> 
> This is without doubt one of the best SKX mods I've seen. That Monster chapter ring really makes this a fantastic looking mod !
> Love it. Congratulations, and wear it in good health. I think you just provided some really great inspiration to a lot of Pelagos style lovers out there !
> ...


thank you very much for your kind words, I appreciate it


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> what was done with the chapter ring to get it to look like that? it looks like it has the slots of a monster but the marks of a 007.


in fact I use 2 chapter ring : I sanded the monster one, so that it becomes thinner
the other chapter ring (with markings) is oem Seiko, from an old Seiko quartz for parts (I don't know the model sorry)
it's in steel, with a small groove, the monster chapter ring is placed in the groove


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

xzqt said:


> I like it so much i posted your mod on the mod thread.
> Hope you dont mind.


that's kind of you, thank you


----------



## ilovesandwiches (May 25, 2009)

With all the great comments, you should start selling these!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

nicoGT said:


> in fact I use 2 chapter ring : I sanded the monster one, so that it becomes thinner
> the other chapter ring (with markings) is oem Seiko, from an old Seiko quartz for parts (I don't know the model sorry)
> it's in steel, with a small groove, the monster chapter ring is placed in the groove


ah-ha! the plot thickens.... i knew it couldn't be that easy to get that look. =)


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

new strap isofrane like 


















































































have a nice day


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Still prefer your mod to the actual Pelagos.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Great mod!


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

thank you everybody ;-)


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Images aren't showing for me :'(


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

my pictures seem too big :-s









the others are here : Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - Seiko Pelagos


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's my take on the Pelagos


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Images aren't showing for me :'(


No images for me either.

Can the OP images please be loaded into postimg.org so they won't go away? Thanks!


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

This is probably the greatest Seiko mod I've seen. Love the Snowflake hands use of the chapter ring and even using a Seiko branded dial... The end result is truly fantastic. 

You've inspired me to want to attempt this using a SKX173 as the base, sourcing the chapter ring and hands and swapping for a slightly domed sapphire. I also might opt for a DLC engraved bezel... but might have to wait until Harold releases the DLC sub bezel.. if he decides to make one...


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Just wanted to join the chorus and say wow, that is a dead sexy mod. Very creative, beautiful, and just downright cool.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

She's wonderful!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow... Very nice mod!


----------



## Bwool (Feb 24, 2012)

The monster chapter ring make it look alot like the Pelagos!


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

I've got to totally copy this!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nico -
Amazing mod!
Did you have to do anything to the Monster chapter ring to get it to fit?
I can't believe it would just slide under the 007 chapter ring like that.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Nico -
> Amazing mod!
> Did you have to do anything to the Monster chapter ring to get it to fit?
> I can't believe it would just slide under the 007 chapter ring like that.


thank you
in fact it's not a 007 chapter ring, it's from an old Seiko quartz for parts (I don't know the model sorry)
it's in steel, with a small groove

I just sanded the monster chapter ring, so that it becomes thinner, the monster chapter ring is placed in the groove

(sorry for my english)


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

is it possible to get all the parts to do this mod? i would love to copy yours (its amazing!) but i can't seem to find the murphy bezel and the monster chapter ring. i think i've found everything else.


----------



## Big Ted (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice job and well thought out Project looks cool.


----------



## Interceptor_RWB (Aug 7, 2008)

crappysurfer said:


> Here's my take on the Pelagos


Very very nice. Well done.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Dumb question perhaps, but...is the Murphy dial also blasted, or is that what it looks like in original form?


----------



## earbud (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry to revive and old thread almost a year later. But, I came across this mod idea and had to give it a try. Thanks for the inspiration *nicoGT*!

I decided to use a Seiko SKX031 as the base and keep it's original case, crown, movement, crystal, bezel, bezel insert, and chapter ring. I was able to source all these parts from* Monster Watches.* Thanks Rob! I sourced an aftermarket 7002 dial from eBay that I hope will look good in person. The snowflake hands are coming from *Dagaz* and the replacement Monster chapter ring is coming from *Yobokies*. Thanks Jake and Harold! I plan on painting the parts of the hands closest to the stems black to achieve that "floating" hands look. All this, including shipping to the US, came out to $242.37, which is cheaper than a Pelagos. Like, a lot cheaper. I am waiting very impatiently...

I'll have to see how the chapter rings fit in under the crystal together and what trimming/sanding I will have to do to get that pelagos look with the angle in the chapter ring. The trick will be modifying the original chapter ring to where I don't damage the black paint and the white markers because I really don't wanna have to repaint those markers on. I will, however, have to paint the replacement monster chapter ring black from it's white with black markers paint job.

One thing I can't figure out is if I wanna bead blast the case or not. I might like it without and just keep the polished look the SKX031 case has from the factory.


All the parts on their way:

*SKX031 - *everything but hands and dial








*7002 - *dial








*Dagaz White Snowflake Hands
*








*Yobokies Monster Chapter Ring Replacement
*


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

I need to read the rest of the thread, but I already know this is the best homage-mod I'm likely to ever see...


----------



## earbud (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, nicoGT did an amazing job!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

love it, bet it kills on Isofrane


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

WOW
Can you make one for me


----------



## earbud (Jul 18, 2011)

Blowfish, I'm probably gonna have some extra parts of you are interested in a version using an skx031 as a base.


----------



## PubBoy (Mar 13, 2015)

Wow... Very nice.


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm usually the first to say that I just don't get the Seiko-ism on this forum, but damn if this doesn't make me want to convert. That's a great mod, congrats.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Pretty bad a$$


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

earbud said:


> Blowfish, I'm probably gonna have some extra parts of you are interested in a version using an skx031 as a base.


Do you have any plans for the original dial from your skx031?


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Where can we get chapter ring?

*edit: I see Dagaz has some


----------



## earbud (Jul 18, 2011)

Fishfingers, I don't. You looking for one? I'm not personally not a huge fan of them. I'll also have a new monster dial left over...

Mario24601, you can get an OEM monster chapter ring and dial here: http://chronograph.com/store/mli_viewItem.asp?idproduct=1722

You can also get an aftermarket monster chapter ring from Yobokies.


----------



## Big Ted (Oct 2, 2011)

Really well done and thought out mod I like what you did with chapter ring good work.


----------



## earbud (Jul 18, 2011)

So, I have all all the parts (almost, missing the all black bezel insert that's on its way and need to get some dial feet).

Clipped the dial feet to fit it on this moment correctly, and now I have to do some sanding and painting of the two chapter rings to give it that dimensional pelagos chapter ring look.

I'm also gonna paint the lume on the dial C1 white to match the hands and then paint the backs of the hands back to give it that floating look.

Then affix everything together and I have a pelagos homage! I'm also thinking about sandblasting the case but I'll have to figure that out. Thoughts?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^Looks great, eager to see how it turns out. Is it possible to get a lumed bezel?


----------



## earbud (Jul 18, 2011)

Blowfish89, I think it is but I honestly really like the stock SKX031 bezel. It's so clean and simple. Do you know a source that matches the size that's lumed?


----------



## fistball (Jul 26, 2010)

waiting for the outcome too....post more pics during the mod process, if possible


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

earbud said:


> I'm also gonna paint the lume on the dial C1 white to match the hands and then paint the backs of the hands back to give it that floating look.


That's how to make life harder! I've used C3 black hands!

Easyer, faster and less risky to finally obtain a sharper result!


----------



## earbud (Jul 18, 2011)

LeeMorgan said:


> That's how to make life harder! I've used C3 black hands!
> 
> Easyer, faster and less risky to finally obtain a sharper result!


But I want the lume areas to be white when it's not dark. C3 has a yellow/green appearance.

And why do you say I'm making life harder? To paint black hands requires me to use white paint around already lumed hands while using white hands only requires me to paint a small area black where I don't have to worry about getting it on the lume.

I had decided a while ago that I wanted C1 lume on the dial. Couldn't find one with it so I bit the bullet.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

earbud, Sorry I'm no help regarding the bezel.

I agree with you on having white/blue lume instead of C3 green. But the white/blue lume is BGW9 right, isn't C1 still green ?


----------



## earbud (Jul 18, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> earbud, Sorry I'm no help regarding the bezel.
> 
> I agree with you on having white/blue lume instead of C3 green. But the white/blue lume is BGW9 right, isn't C1 still green ?


Haha, no worries.

And I wasn't thinking the lume would glow blue. I would just use straight super luminova C1 which you're right about it glowing green. To glow blue would be cool but I've already got some C1 lumed hands. Another super luminova lume that is white is BGW9 and it goes a more blue and is much brighter than C1. Idk, maybe I'll that direction. But the greenish lume is what Seiko uses in most of their divers.

Trying to make an homage. Not a copy.


----------



## JHopp (Dec 4, 2012)

Simply stunning..!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

earbud said:


> So, I have all all the parts (almost, missing the all black bezel insert that's on its way and need to get some dial feet).
> 
> Clipped the dial feet to fit it on this moment correctly, and now I have to do some sanding and painting of the two chapter rings to give it that dimensional pelagos chapter ring look.
> 
> ...


Where's the end result?


----------



## earbud (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry for the delay guys. Moved right after I started this mod and have been working on the house since. Almost to a stopping point where I can switch gears to working on the watch again but it's gonna still be a little... It was a fixer-upper.


----------



## nednil (Aug 9, 2013)

one of the nicest mods i have seen. great watch!


----------



## Nirvana Rand (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for sharing this pic and great insight on your craft. Really genius what you did with the chapter ring. Could you tell more about how you did it? I can see two chapter rings in the pic here––the monster one is see-thru but, when we look at the pics of the result, it seems all black! Sorry if anyone has asked this before :/


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

crappysurfer said:


> Here's my take on the Pelagos


Stunning!! That is a nice mod on your sznf case. Perfect! Mine to share where to get the dial and snowflake hands?


----------



## Siekoman1477 (Feb 1, 2015)

That is a smashing Seiko, if i ever do one i would put in a 4R36, but that's a 'if'


----------



## TP1 (Jun 14, 2016)

I absolutely love that watch!


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Bonjour tout le monde!

The thread is quite old but the mod from nicoGT is timeless, absolutely fantastic and well thought! Rebuilding it, is quite a challenge. But I accepted. b-)

To align all the chapter rings, dial and bezel insert was not easy and some of the parts are sold out and very hard to find … it took me over 3 month to find all the parts. :-x

For example I was unable to source a dial with ~white indices that has the “Water150mResist – 17 Jewels” inscription on it. So I decided to use a OEM Seiko SKX173 dial. Which has a great lume, however it is a little bit greenish. It also lights different than SKX007/9 dials. The best would be to stamp out little white plastic indices and glue them on a flat 7002 dial. I don’t know how to do that.

Hands are C1 lumi nova that light not so strong (ideal für SXK007 dials) but look ~white on daylight.

Coinedge bezel is from crystal times.

Here are some pictures taken with my mobile last weekend. What do you think?

Greetings from Austria!


----------



## tedjosg2003 (Jun 17, 2009)

Great job Sir!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SeMi380 (Oct 17, 2017)

To those of you who have completed this mod, do you mind sharing how you modified the chapter rings and which chapter rings you ended up using?


----------



## Pharming (Dec 12, 2017)

wurscht said:


> Bonjour tout le monde!
> 
> The thread is quite old but the mod from nicoGT is timeless, absolutely fantastic and well thought! Rebuilding it, is quite a challenge. But I accepted. b-)
> 
> ...


Fantastic effort mate! Well done! Now I need to find a SKX007....


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks for the compliments ... I forward them to nico 

If you have questions concernig the 2nd chapter ring (above the monster chapter ring) pls drop me a pm. I have 2 of these new old stock left.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Great mod indeed! I made crown guards in Pelagos style a few days ago, so I thought I'd google if it had been done before. And it was! in 2014 haha!

Thought I'd recover (some of the) pictures at the same time as they seem to have vanished...





















And my SKX399 with Pelagos crown guards and double dome sapphire:
































The 399 dial would actually also be very suitable for such a mod...


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

the crown guard mod looks like it makes the crown much more finger-friendly. I considered upgraded the movement on a SKX to make it hand-winnable, but then asked myself if I really wanted to bang up my fingers that often... this looks like the fix for that!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Definitely! It was the whole reason I wanted to mod it this way. In this SKX I have an NH36 installed, but even setting the time annoyed me. It was he only thing that bothered me a lot about the otherwise very ergonomic SKX.


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks for uploading some of the vanished pictures!

I did this mod to one of my other watches. I call it the SRP653 BlueTuna SKX MOD :roll:. I too think its an improvement.

Next step is to update my SKX Pelagos. I would like to brush the case but I will have to be carefull because the removement of the crown guard should be smooth.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I've come pretty far now with my take of a Seilagos. My advantage is, I have a real one at my side that is of a colleague and he allowed me to borrow it.

It took me a long time to sort out the parts I wanted/needed to make it all fit and happen. A little breakthrough I've had was that I've managed to laminate a mineral and a sapphire crystal. The Pelagos has flat glass, and I wanted to keep it flat, so I used the stock SKX crystal and bought a 2mm sapphire crystal, which I basically glued on it with UV glue. The result is really good, once the bezel is fitted you wouldn't notice. The crystal is now even stronger as it already was, and has a super scratch proof surface at the top, whilst having the strength of the mineral beneath it. The thickness is now so, that the crystal protrudes the bezel by about 0.5-1.0mm. The bezel is a 30.5mm inner, 38.0mm outer size, which is a very common size. By laminating I was able to keep the 31.5mm perfect fit for the case, and use a 30.5mm crystal on top that fits the bezel insert perfectly.

The bezel insert is ceramic, and had a triangle with a gloss black dot. I've used a diamond burr to hollow it out, and filled it with white paint so it looks really Pelagos like.

The case I have sandblasted, along with the bezel insert, which stripped out all the ugly multi colour paint it had, and I've filled it in again with white enamel paint, but only where the Pelagos has got it's engravings. I've left the engravings that don't really belong to the Pelagos black. I'll only need to add some light blue lume to it.

The dial I will use is an SKG399 dial, which I've already lumed with light blue lume, that I've mixed from blue and green powder.

At this point I've brushed some details of the case slightly, again to follow the lines of the Pelagos some more.

The hands are ETA snowflakes, painted black/white to form the characteristic "floating" hands. Will apply some lume to these soon.

I've ordered a black day wheel for the NH36 movement, so it will have a day complication, but a little more hidden as the white date wheel.

Only still waiting on a chapter ring, that I hope will fit.

I'm not sure what strap or bracelet I will use, I'm thinking about using a Parnis/Corgeut Black Bay bracelet, and sandblast it to give it a titanium look, and rework the end links to follow the shape of the SKX case (if at all possible) Or just go the easy route and use a Nato with Tudor buckle that they sell on Aliexpress. Heck, I might just do both and swap from time to time...

Can't wait to finish it!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Lumed the bezel and painted and lumed a couple of hands, of which I will pick the ones that turned out nicest...


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Wow! This looks great! Keep up the good work!

With what kind of material did you blast the case?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

wurscht said:


> Wow! This looks great! Keep up the good work!
> 
> With what kind of material did you blast the case?


I've blasted it with glass pearls.

I've made some lume comparison shots:














And the lumed bezel insert now during daylight. I've also filled the small dots a bit with blak enamel paint, to make them a bit more invisible.









Oh yes and the chapter rings... I had ordered one on ebay for an SBDC039...







which didn't arrive, and it's been two weeks past the delivery estimate, so no luck I guess. I've had stuff from this seller before with no issues, so must be the mail again for the 435th time...sigh...

That's shipped from France to Netherlands so could have been here 50 times now. So I've ordered one for an SBDC047 now as the other one isn't in stock any more. These are from quite a bit larger watches, so I hope it will fit at all, and preferably not with too much modifying.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Roughly emulated look...








And there goes the lume in total... also kind of an emulation..


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

.


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

The lume is perfect!

Your ordered chapter rings are identical only the color is different. Maybe the diameter is too wide, this can be grinded down. I did this on my blue SRP mod.

I also tried to put the monster chapter ring above a aftermarket dial. On the 12 hrs position its too wide.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Oh what's too wide? Wanting equal gaps from a part never intended for this dial is perhaps a little too much to ask? I've made one myself, since I don't really trust I'll receive the one from that ebay seller anyway. Now all I need is a black day wheel and I'm ready for final assembly.








I've also done some brushing on some details on the case and crown, also kind of similar to the original Pelagos. I must say it helps to have a real Pelagos on the side.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

if you can find someone with some 3d drawing experience you could produce one that fits perfectly by ordering a 3d print...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

cave diver said:


> if you can find someone with some 3d drawing experience you could produce one that fits perfectly by ordering a 3d print...


I have 3d drawing (in Inventor) and printing (Ultimaker 2 and 3 and outsourcing) experience, but trust me, it is not very usable for watches, to get that level of accuracy. The work I do by hand I do under a stereo microscope. For single pieces it is barely faster too, if you first have to draw it, then print it and end up still needing to work on the finishing. It's not necessarily cheaper either, especially if you outsource it.


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> Oh what's too wide?


The space between the 12hrs mark on the dial and the chapter ring. On my pelagos mod before, I used the flat 171 dial, which has a wider 12hrs mark, the 399 dial has a smaller 12 hrs mark.

How did you make this beatutiful chapter ring?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

wurscht said:


> The space between the 12hrs mark on the dial and the chapter ring. On my pelagos mod before, I used the flat 171 dial, which has a wider 12hrs mark, the 399 dial has a smaller 12 hrs mark.
> 
> How did you make this beatutiful chapter ring?


I see what you mean, but I don't think it will look that bad if you do some paintwork on the minute markers. The worst about it is the two that are 'removed invain', but if you cut them all off at that level I think it may not be that bad.

I made mine from two pieces, similar to the original one in the thread here that had the Monster one with another one glued on top. I had this bottom ring from a joblot I bought off of ebay a while ago, then filed the square 'bites' out of it myself, glued it under the chapter ring which I had bought off of ebay a few weeks ago when I thought of going the same route as was proposed here. Then I painted the bottom handfiled piece black, covering the glue line. Some minute markers were touched up with white paint, using my three hair paint brush, and off course this was done under the binocular microscope. It's by far not economical (time wise) to do it this way, but I had some fun at least!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Have done some metal work again... had a lot harder time making the bracelet fit the Seilagos as I would have ever expected. It's not the first time I reworked a bracelet to fit a case, and it's not the first time it was quite a struggle... To make solid end links fit a certain case, they need to be at least larger, so there's excess material all round that can be removed to make them fit. In previous modifications I usually chose to grind down the part that sits against the case, because sanding the surface down to the gleaming brushed looks it gets from the factory isn't easy. I've had to work on the outside visible surface before, but never as far as I did today. If I had any other choice I would have gone the old route, but for the SKX case I needed to maintain a good height, and grinding it at the case side will gradually diminish the total height of the end link. Now these particular solid end links weren't one-piece, but three piece, held together by two pins that the side pieces were pressed on. And there's where this challenge ran in to a great bump in the process. After filing down and drilling the new springbar holes everything still looked fairly okay, apart from a tiny hole I saw in one side piece. Then I mediablasted them and there were three pretty big holes visible...sigh... NIGHTMARE! The only solution I could come up with was to braze them and file/mediablast/brush again. With one hole (off course) it took three attempts, as every time the brazing appeared to have covered the hole as a bubble, and when filing it opened right back up again. Then I acid dipped it and applied new borax and the brazing finally succeeded reasonably well. If I had known how this would go, I would probably have been better off machining complete new ones from a solid block. Of well...they look alright in the flesh.

The rest of the bracelet was mediablasted and then brushed slightly, and finally teflon coated. It's a smooth piece at least!

The original shape, and the final trimmed down shape side by side:







Oh no! Is that a little hole down there at the bottom of the left one??!!







Nope.... IT'S THREE HOLES AAARGH!!!







And, a little bit different colour metal in it's place, in real life it is barely visible, much less as in the unforgiving pictures...


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

what bracelet is that? Did I miss your explanation for why you didn't just get a strapcode that fits?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

cave diver said:


> what bracelet is that? Did I miss your explanation for why you didn't just get a strapcode that fits?


It is this one:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cor...000&pvid=a6740124-0031-4284-b0bb-75c4b71b1dee

And as you probably didn't notice yet is the dimensions of a Tudor and a Rolex bracelet are quite different. Since this is a Pelagos homage I wanted to have the Tudor look and all the bracelets I've seen that are made for a Seiko are Rolex styled.









Rolex on the left, Tudor on the right.

And that's not the only reason, I find it just that bit nicer to have something one of a kind, or at least not completely off the shelf.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

As parts for the plan A chapter ring arrived I could not resist to fabricate it and see which one would turn out nicer. Now I have a hard time choosing as I like them both, but actually think the one with the SBDC047 ring turned out even nicer.

So, just for the record, the plan A is a Seiko 6309 chapter ring (made of metal) stuck on to an SBDC047 chapter ring. Both were modified to fit and the SBDC047 ring painted matt black.

The Plan B ring (which I finished earliest) was a hand filed bottom piece, with a plastic chapter ring stuck on top of which I don't know the original model.

Plan B:







Plan A:







The SBDC047 ring on the spindle to rework it with a needle file, reducing the height and the diameter.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Finally received the last bit I needed!









Since the French seller let me down on two purchases I wisely decided to go on with a seller from the USA and he sent the part very quickly, recieved it within a week, which is pretty spectacular from the States! I won't be using mr. KD89FR's services any more from now on.

So, black day wheel installed, and I must say, I'm glad with this choice, bringing more balance to the symmetry of the dial and markers. The date window and 9 hour marker are now aprox. the same size...

I also finally went with the thicker crystal that I laminated, because I like this look on a diver, a bit of that classic Seadweller look.

This is by far the longest time I've ever invested in a build so far, and now that I'm having it on my wrist I must say I'm glad I did! Cutting corners always comes back to haunt you, whereas putting it right (as far as hand work allows) just gives that little extra to bring enjoyment for long.

I'll let the pictures do the rest of the talking...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

you got the roman date wheel... to use English? =)


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> you got the roman date wheel... to use English? =)


Yup, is that a blasphemy?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Brightling007 said:


> Yup, is that a blasphemy?


nah, not necessarily haha. just for me, the ones that are symbols, 99% of the time i have them showing. here's my only roman numerals one:


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I must say, the roman font stands out more, but on this build of mine I actually chose the black to blend away more in to the background...


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

I have the roman numerals on mine and while I've tried using them I always end up back to English because of that overpowering red block on Sunday. Had it been a red VII (similar to Saturday's blue VI) I'd have been all in though.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I agree, and on mine the red block already had a hair dried up in the paint, so must have happened in the Seiko factory already. I'll stick to the English, frankly, I didn't really care about the other inscriptions as long as it was black. The one I actually ordered, that didn't arrive from some French ebay seller (KD89FR) was English/French...


----------



## Ricardo84 (Sep 17, 2018)

Mods aren't usually my thing, but this is outstanding. Very nice job!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I agree, and on mine the red block already had a hair dried up in the paint, so must have happened in the Seiko factory already. I'll stick to the English, frankly, I didn't really care about the other inscriptions as long as it was black. The one I actually ordered, that didn't arrive from some French ebay seller (KD89FR) was English/French...


The hair just adds insult to injury - I think going to the black was a good choice though. I'm really digging the progress on this so far! |>


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I love the red Sunday!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

amngwlvs said:


> The hair just adds insult to injury - I think going to the black was a good choice though. I'm really digging the progress on this so far! |>


Yes, there was also a blob of grease on it, but the bag was factory sealed, bit odd, I've had so many of these and they were always perfect. Guess it just had to be this way on this build, it's not the only thing that didn't go smoothly in the most unusual way.

I chose the black day wheel because the Pelagos has no such indication at all, at first I thought I would take a date only dial, but I liked this 399 dial so much I chose the middle ground.



Ricardo84 said:


> Mods aren't usually my thing, but this is outstanding. Very nice job!


Thank you very much! They used to not be my thing so much either, but it turned out to be a lot of fun modding in ways that are uncommon enough to make the end result really kind of a one off.



timetellinnoob said:


> I love the red Sunday!


Oh the sunday is still red, just says SUN haha!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Yes, there was also a blob of grease on it, but the bag was factory sealed, bit odd, I've had so many of these and they were always perfect. Guess it just had to be this way on this build, it's not the only thing that didn't go smoothly in the most unusual way.
> 
> I chose the black day wheel because the Pelagos has no such indication at all, at first I thought I would take a date only dial, but I liked this 399 dial so much I chose the middle ground.


That's why I think the black was such a smart choice. Allows you to still keep the day feature but sticks more truly to the Pelagos style which doesn't have it. Nice middle ground!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

amngwlvs said:


> That's why I think the black was such a smart choice. Allows you to still keep the day feature but sticks more truly to the Pelagos style which doesn't have it. Nice middle ground!


Thanks, yes, the size of what is kept white also matches the 6 and 9 hour indices better than I could have ever hoped for. This is what I like a lot about these movements, the date is nicely large, the font is great, and the distance between the cannon pin and date window is nicely large.

I never really understood the Seiko lovers much, until I started owning and modding them, these are diamonds in the rough to say the least!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I love the bracelet too by the way, how it wears is just superb... But the titanium look steel too, it is much more scratch resistant as real titanium!


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

What a wonderfull mod! Great Work!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Tudor against the Seilagos lume...


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

He he, both glow super in the dark! There ist only a litte price difference.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

wurscht said:


> He he, both glow super in the dark! There ist only a litte price difference.


Oh well, the Tudor wins in each and every other aspect, except the price indeed. Having had it at my side whilst fabricating the Seilagos however greatly aided getting inspired and getting it at the nearest possible level within the possibilities available... LOL

Ah well, I'm glad it wears as nice as it was having fun building it, and it drew some attention leading to fun conversation, and that's what it's all about innit? Fun!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

happy red block Sunday


----------

